# Regulators! which one



## Original (12 Dec 2011)

Guys i need help choosing a regulator with solenoid and needle valve.

I'm going to list some could I please get some input

Theres a HSL brand one here:





http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/

A UP brand one here



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauged-Solenoid-Magnetic-Valve-A153-/320547761217

Or TMC reg here:



http://www.h2oaquatics.co.uk/saltwater-equipment/co2-regulators/tmc-v2-co2-pressure-regulator-pro

Please advise on these or others, I would appreciate help before I purchase one to make sure i get the best quality one. Or should I buy a two stage reg like here and purchase a solenoid to go with it and needle valve? its extreme costs and I don't know if I should spend all that much. 

Multi stage reg:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOC-8500-...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20bfd0a660

Please advise me on whats good, whats not and what you have.

Setup is to be used on a 2kg FE


----------



## Alastair (12 Dec 2011)

I personally use both this reg and solenoid and are the best bit of equipment I've ever had. I've had a few regulators with combined solanoids etc and these are far superior.

Reg:
http://www.lunapet.de/co2doppelmanomete ... -p-73.html

Solenoid:
http://www.lunapet.de/co2_magnetventil-p-51.html

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Original (12 Dec 2011)

Hmm. If i get that duel-stage reg pictured last I'm thinking I could attach the Lunapet solenoid to it and buy a needle valve.. that would be interesting..


----------



## Alastair (12 Dec 2011)

Would it not work out cheaper to buy both reg and solenoid from lunapet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GillesF (13 Dec 2011)

Get the dual stage, much safer then a single stage when injecting a lot of CO2 (no end of tank dump)


----------



## geoffbark (22 Jan 2012)

If you have the money buy the dual stage and seperate solenoid and seperate needle valve, this is the concensus over at barr report and as i have found TMC are worse than useless.


----------

